
The Continued Existence of the Emacs IPython Notebook - carreau
http://blog.jupyter.org/2017/02/23/the-continued-existence-of-the-emacs-ipython-notebook/
======
smg
The emacs ipython notebook is indeed a very impressive piece of software.
Kudos to John for maintaining this after the original creator stopped
enhancing it.

